
Fear and Loathing at Effective Altruism Global 2017 - zaroth
http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/08/16/fear-and-loathing-at-effective-altruism-global-2017/
======
zaroth
Wow, the captions, I am laughing so hard right now.

I found this domain in an HN comment, and am _really_ enjoying it. Spending
too many hours here!

